# Sauerkraut



## gberger (Sep 22, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has ever smoked sauerkraut in their smoker. I caught the tail end of qvc and they were featuring masterbuilt smokers. The host was showing some sauerkraut he had smoked. Didn't give the recipe. Would love to try it. Any info would be great.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2014)

I seen it too.

It looked good.

I might give it a shot.  I make my own krawt.


----------



## junkcollector (Oct 1, 2014)

it does sound good. i'm actually going to give it a try once i get my smoker built. figuring on laying kraut on screen and cool smoking it, then hot smoking the juice. worried if i hot smoke the kraut it will dry out. another thought was to put kraut/juice in a pan and just hot smoke. 

what are your thoughts?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds yummy!!! Let us know if you do this and how it turns out.

DS


----------



## mwhuntandcook (Oct 7, 2014)

Smoked Sauerkraut (640x480).jpg



__ mwhuntandcook
__ Oct 7, 2014






this is my cold smoke sauerkraute

1kg cabbage

52g salt

I cold-smoke just a few leaves of the cabbage, then I sliced ​​it very thin and then I mix the salt and let stand 10 minutes, then stir with hands.and pack it down in glass or plastic containers


----------

